# WPMT (43.1) Channel allocation info?



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

WPMT (York, PA) has been running a scroll at the bottom of the screen indicating that they are changing transmission channels soon and to visit fcc.gov for more info. I searched and searched and find nothing about WPMT either on fcc.gov or anywhere else. I know about the channel re-allocation due to the upper part of the UHF band being auctioned for cell service and assume WPMT is moving to a channel share with another local station. Our channel 49 recently (around 1 Oct.) moved to WHTM's transmission site (north of Harrisburg) recently, so I am guessing WPMT is moving somewhere as well, but I can find nothing about this. Anyone have info about WPMT (43.1) and if they are moving to a channel share?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I’d email the stations engineers.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

n3ntj said:


> WPMT (York, PA) has been running a scroll at the bottom of the screen indicating that they are changing transmission channels soon and to visit fcc.gov for more info. I searched and searched and find nothing about WPMT either on fcc.gov or anywhere else. I know about the channel re-allocation due to the upper part of the UHF band being auctioned for cell service and assume WPMT is moving to a channel share with another local station. Our channel 49 recently (around 1 Oct.) moved to WHTM's transmission site (north of Harrisburg) recently, so I am guessing WPMT is moving somewhere as well, but I can find nothing about this. Anyone have info about WPMT (43.1) and if they are moving to a channel share?


Try this ,put in your sip code and choose Pending for the stations to show.
TV Fool


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

WPMT will be sharing physical Channel 36 with WITF. Check out Harrisburg DMA 47 here http://www.rabbitears.info


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Did WPMT end up moving to the WITF site? Weird, but I can still get 43.1 and the subchannels OTA with my UHF array antenna pointed to Philly. I can only get 33.1 with my other antenna pointed to Harrisburg.


----------

